# Donald Klein ist frei!



## Sailfisch (12. März 2007)

http://www.spiegel.de/

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,471305,00.html

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,471638,00.html

Klasse Nachricht!

Ich hoffe auf eine baldige glückliche Heimkehr.

Vielleicht hat ja unsere Aktion auch etwas bewirkt!

An dieser Stelle auch nochmals herzlichen Dank an Acipenser, alias Peter Franzen. Er hat hier ganz tolle Arbeit geleistet. #6 #6 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

KLASSE!!
Habs auch gerade gesehen und wolte es reinschreiben.
Warst (wieder mal) schneller.


----------



## Kunze (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Hallo!

Sehr gut. :m #h


----------



## Klausi2000 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Da wart ihr wieder einmal schneller ... hab es auch gerade gesehen - Klasse - hoffentlich kommt er bald zu seiner Familie!
Christian


----------



## Justhon (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Ich habs auch grad in den Nachrichten gehört, ich freu mich auf total! Endlich, hoffentlich kommt er bald wieder nach Hause!#6:vik:


----------



## rob (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

na super!das ist ja mal eine sehr gute nachricht!
freu mich für ihn!!
lg rob


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*



> Endlich, hoffentlich kommt er bald wieder nach Hause!


Ja, das wäre klasse!!

Ich hoffe er kann sich recht schnell erholen und dass er keine bleibenden Schäden davongetragen hat.

Jetzt werden sich auch wieder die ganzen Medien draufstürzen, da werden wir ab jetzt sicher wieder besser informiert als während der Zeit, als er noch in Haft war...........


----------



## angel-daddy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Das ist doch mal eine schöne Nachricht!


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Die beste Nachricht des Tages! #v#v#v#v#v#v


----------



## mcb (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Sehr gute Nachricht....#v


----------



## prophet12 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Schöne Nachricht. Willkommen in der Freiheit


----------



## Fröya (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Wundervoll! Hoffe, er verliert den Spass am Angeln nicht...beim næchsten Angelurlaub sollte er nicht in die Næhe derartiger Lænder fahren!
Viel Spass in der Freiheit! Tolle Nachricht!!Willkommen zurueck im Leben!


----------



## Kleines Fischlein (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Zanderfänger, das seh ich auch so. Gott sei Dank, endlich frei.

#v #v #v #v 

Wir wünschen ihn alles Gute, möge er sich schnell erholen.


----------



## Lachsy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

freu mich das seine familie ihn wieder in die arme schließen kann


----------



## Acipenser (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Gerade rief mich eine Bekannte an und sagte mir, dass es eben im TV gemeldet wurde. Habe es jetzt auch unter http://www.n-tv.de/777392.html gefunden.

Gott sei dank ist das endlich zu Ende.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Und genau an dieser Stelle nochmals auch ein herzliches Dankeschön an Acipenser und seinen Einsatz!


----------



## radioaktive (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Juhu habe auch gerade ein SMS bekommen das er frei ist endlich Gruß aus Bonn


----------



## esox_105 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Tolle Neuigkeit ...


----------



## donlotis (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Ich freue mich für ihn und seine Familie!

Er ist Hochseeangler, also ein harter Kerl (tuff gong), hoffentlich hat er den Gefängnisaufenthalt gut verkraftet.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Wurde auch mal Zeit, der arme Kerl.


----------



## Achim_68 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Eine tolle Nachricht - hofentlich geht es bald nach Hause für ihn. 

Und all den Boardies, die sich für ihn eingesetzt haben (allen voran acipenser) gilt mein vollster Respekt. Das habt ihr echt toll gemacht!!!!


----------



## Nick_A (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Hab mir gerade die aktuellen Börsenkurse auf finanztreff.de angeschaut...und was seh´ ich da ganz oben in den "aktuellen News" ?!?



> Deutscher Hochseeangler Donald Klein im Iran frei



Na ENDLICH ! Wirklich eine tolle Nachricht...hoffe jetzt noch, dass er bald wieder in Deutschland landet und in den Armen seiner Familie und Freunde empfangen wird.

Von "gesund und heil" will ich jetzt mal lieber nicht sprechen...hoffentlich kann Donald irgendwann mal wieder in Ruhe schlafen, ohne Nachts im Angstschweiss-gebadet aufwachen zu müssen !

Liebe Grüße aus dem Schwabenlande #h
Robert


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

man das war ja ein langer angelausflug.........kriegt der mann denn wenigstens schmerzensgeld oder sowas?
das kann doch nicht sein das jemand so hart bestraft wird, wenn man bedenkt was es für kriminelle auf der welt gibt die wahre verbrechen begehen und auch noch unbestraft davon kommen...


----------



## arno (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> man das war ja ein langer angelausflug.........kriegt der mann denn wenigstens schmerzensgeld oder sowas?
> das kann doch nicht sein das jemand so hart bestraft wird, wenn man bedenkt was es für kriminelle auf der welt gibt die wahre verbrechen begehen und auch noch unbestraft davon kommen...


Von wem soll er die denn bekommen, vom Iran?
Bestimmt nicht!
Er kann froh sein das er wieder nach Haus kommt!
Ich freue mich auch für ihn!#v :vik:


----------



## asgol (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

  :vik: F R E I !!!!!!!!!!:vik:   ​ 
Ich hab die Info schon länger, war aber nicht zu Hause, also auch nicht Online.

Auch aus Lambsheim an alle Mitwirkenden, allen voran Acipenser, ein herzliches Dankeschön für euren Einsatz.

PS: Donald hat bereits vor zwei Wochen seiner Frau mitgeteilt, dass sie unbedingt die #:Angelkarte für unser Gewässer abholen soll, 
er will sofort ans Wasser, wenn er wieder da ist.|welcome:

Viele Grüße aus Lambsheim.


----------



## arno (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Achso, dann kann ich ja den Link wieder entfernen!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

naja ich freue mich für ihn.....toll das hier die angler zusammen halten!! so sollte es doch immer sein


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Glückwunsch auch von mir. Habe in den Nachrichten davon gehört! Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass ihn all die penetranten Fernsehfritzen jetzt erstmal in Ruhe lassen, er wir Zeit brauchen, das alles zu verarbeiten. Hoffentlich schwingt er bald wieder die Angelrute und findet schnell ins normale Leben zurück.

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey: |wavey: |welcome:


----------



## Ossipeter (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Dank an allen die mitgeholfen haben, besonders aber Acipenser!
Du hast die Sache von hier aus in die Hand genommen.


----------



## Acipenser (12. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Danke für die Blumen, aber ich habe letztendlich doch nur eines getan: Euch gecoached. Denn alleine kann man solche Aktionen nur sehr schwer oder gar nicht durchziehen. Mein Dank gilt allen, die sich eingebracht und beteiligt haben!  Lasst uns lieber gemeinsam die Daumen drücken, dass Donald Klein sich schnell wieder in den hiesigen Alltag einfindet und keine Schäden - gleich welcher Art - davon trägt.  Er wird hoffentlich sehr bald wieder daheim sein, zur schönsten Jahreszeit, wenn die Natur erwacht. Das wird bestimmt ein ganz besonderes Gefühl, das erste Mal wieder am Wasser zu sein, den Wind in den Haaren spüren, den Duft der Blüten in der Nase, die Amsel singt dazu....


----------



## MobyDicky (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

:vik: ECHT KLASSE :vik: 

... hoffentlich bleibt so eine ungerechtfertigte Tortur allen   erspart


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

na da steht man doch gerne auf in Nungambakum...
eine Tolle Nachricht zum Start in diesen Dienstag#6 #6 #6 !!!

Grüsse aus Indien (noch 24x!)#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Hab es gerade im Radio gehört, super!!!!!

*Alles Gute Dir Donald und Deiner Familie in Deinem neuen Leben.*

Viele Grüße

Kai


----------



## maesox (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Als ich heut morgen nach dem Aufstehen RTL eingeschaltet habe,mußte ich sagen:" hey geil,endlich mal gescheite Nachrichten!!!! So fängt der Morgen gut an!!"

Wie hieß es dann vorher im Radio: Die monatelangen Bemühungen der deutschen Rgierung trugen Früchte!!|kopfkrat #d 


Freu mich jedenfalls für ihn und seine Familie und wünsche ihnen alles Gute!!!



Matze


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Soeben flatterte mir auch schon die Pressemeldung vom Auswärtigen Amt zur Freilassung von Donald Klein auf den Schreibtisch:
*Klick>>>*


----------



## HD4ever (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

|schild-g !!!! wurde ja endlich auch Zeit !!!!  #h


----------



## raubangler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ...
> das kann doch nicht sein das jemand so hart bestraft wird, wenn man bedenkt was es für kriminelle auf der welt gibt die wahre verbrechen begehen und auch noch unbestraft davon kommen...



So eine scharfe Justiz hat Vor- und Nachteile.

Die Nachteile hat Donald zu spüren bekommen.

Die Vorteile geniessen z.B. die iranischen Kinder, die ohne auf Bewährung entlassene Kindervergewaltiger und -mörder aufwachsen können.


----------



## südlicht (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

..nur wie das mit dem zügigen "Catch & Release" funktioniert müssen die Iranis noch lernen...  (Achtung Ironie!!)

Ich freu mich für D. Klein und drücke ihm beide Daumen, dass er alles gut übersteht und schnell zurück in sein normales Leben findet.


----------



## Stussy79 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Na endlich, find ich super!


----------



## wodibo (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

*Ich freu mich riesig für Donald und seine Familie* #6
Hoffentlich muß er jetzt nicht so lange auf die Ausreise warten und kann recht schnell bei uns in der Pfalz und bei seiner Familie sein.
Solange kann er sich ja in der Botschaft mittels AB über neue Angelziele informieren :m :q

Auch von mir nochmal einen herzlichen Dank an Acipenser für seinen unermüdlichen Einsatz!!!


----------



## addy123 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Habe gerade ein Interview mit einer Dame gesehen. Es war eine Angelkollegin.
Das Erste was Donald braucht, wenn er wieder nach Hause kommt, ist eine:

ANGELKARTE!!!:vik: :m  

Der Typ gefällt mir!!!

Ist er vllt. ein Boardie???|kopfkrat 
So einer geht auf jeden Fall an Bo(a)rd!!!:m #6


----------



## käptn iglo (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

viel spass in der freiheit wünsche ich dann mal.


----------



## Skipper47 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Trotz allem ein Erfolg und ich wünsche Donald. dass er dieses Trauma schnell verarbeitet und zum wesentlichen übergeht,
A N G E L N. Willkommen zurück.:vik:


----------



## Dampfpilz (13. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Super freut mich für ihn und seine Family


----------



## wodibo (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Laut N-TV ist er heute am frühen Morgen in Frankfurt gelandet und wurde von seiner Familie abgeholt.

*SUPER* :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Sailfisch (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Hier die Meldung bei Spiegel-Online

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,471638,00.html


----------



## Goettinger (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

ich wünsch ihm auf jeden fall alles gute für die weiter Zukunft!


----------



## HD4ever (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

ist heute in Frankfurt gelandet !!!!

*welcome back Donald !!!* #h​


----------



## ALUFISH (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Ähm...warum wurde Herr Klein eigentlich festgesetzt?? Waren die Gewässer oder der Küstenabschnitt von strategischer Bedeutung? Ich bin da leider schlecht informiert.Wahrscheinlich nicht und deshalb bleibt ein bitterer Nachgeschmack, da die Mullahs in Teheran bekanntlich an der Bombe basteln.Wenn Angler als Spione deklariert werden und anschliessend unschuldig eingeknastet werden, was blüht dem Westen und Israel aus dieser Region als nächstes?
Gut, dies ist kein politisches Forum.Ich habe das Schicksal von Herrn Klein einige Zeit verfolgt, ich freue mich sehr über den Abschluss.Hoffentlich wird Herr Klein entsprechend entschädigt, Herr Steinmeier hat genug Geld zu vergeben, das wäre doch mal eine sinnvolle Steuerausgabe.

Sehr geehrter Herr Klein,
ich wünsche Ihnen und ihrer Familie in Zukunft alles Gute. Petri Heil.

P.S Ihr Namensvetter,Hr. Donald Duck, hatte auch viel Pech, hat aber dann Daisy geheiratet und das ist das Wichtigste.


----------



## iguana417 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Wünsche Ihm alles Gute für die Zukunft. Ich hoffe, das Er das Erlebte verarbeiten kann und wieder Glücklich wird.


----------



## meeresdrachen (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

@all,

...und hier streiten wir über die 15kg-Regelung in
Norge.Leute,paßt auf in Norge!!

Ich freue mich,daß er wieder frei und nun
endlich daheim ist.Glückwunsch!!
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## uwe103 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Es ist endlich vollbracht !!!

Herzlich willkommen in der Heimat, Donald :vik:


----------



## Acipenser (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Laut http://www.n-tv.de/778110.html geht es ihm gut!!!

Auch von mir ein herzliches *welcome home*


----------



## tamandua (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Er wird gleich bei Stern-TV zu sehen sein, Günther Jauch wird ihn interviewen.


----------



## Rudl (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Heute 22.15 Spiegel TV (Donald Klein)ansehen.

MfG Rudi!


----------



## Rudl (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*



tamandua schrieb:


> Er wird gleich bei Stern-TV zu sehen sein, Günther Jauch wird ihn interviewen.


 

Schneller als die Feuerwehr:m !


MfG Rudi!


----------



## elchmaster (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Herzlich willkommen zurück in Deutschland.:vik: :vik:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

hab grad stern tv gesehen!
also  Donald Klein soll es zurzeit gut  gehen, er ist wieder zuhause und im moment soll er schalfen^^
da er sich gegen 16:00uhr aufs ohr gelegt hat und noch nicht aufgewacht ist musste seine frau per Telefon Günther Jauch das Interview geben^^
vlg


----------



## Kleines Fischlein (15. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Nächsten Mittwoch sind dann beide bei Stern tv im Studio.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

jup habe ich auch gesehen, schau ich mir auf jeden fall an.#6

ich finde es schön, dass er wieder bei seiner familie ist und wieder in deutschland, der hat bestimmt vieles erlebt udn das bestimmt nicht nur im guten sinne.Ich bin mal gespannt was der zu erzählen hat|rolleyes


----------



## BennyO (15. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Klasse!!!
Endlich ist er wieder da, wo er hingehört.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Matzinger (15. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Endlich, wobei unsere Außenpolitik mal wieder versagt hat. Erst 3Monate vor Ende der Haft entlassen zu werden ist doch von Arsch... !

Bin mal gespannt, was für einen seelischen Knacks der Junge davongetragen hat.#d


----------



## BIG WHITE (15. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Also es ist eine Frechheit hoch vier!!
Ein Angler aus Deutschland, ohne irgendetwas falsch gemacht zu haben wird monatelang in erbärmlichen Zuständen festgehalten!!!!!#q 
edit by Hummer
Wir sollen diese Ecken weiträumig meiden, es gibt auch  
Ferienziele wo die Glaubensausrichtung keine Rolle spielt.

Ansonsten gehe ich genau wie ein kath. Pfarrer sammeln, nicht wie er für eine  Mosche, sondern daß er endlich auswandert und
eine katholische Mission in Mekka gründet!!

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## raubangler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Also es ist eine Frechheit hoch vier!!
> Ein Angler aus Deutschland, ohne irgendetwas falsch gemacht zu haben wird monatelang in erbärmlichen Zuständen festgehalten!!!!!#q
> edit by Hummer
> ....



Im Iran haben Drogendealer sicher nichts zu lachen.
Und Frauen haben dort auch nichts zu melden.

Dafür werden unschuldige Angler eingelocht.

Was ist für Dich nun besser?


----------



## tamandua (15. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Also es ist eine Frechheit hoch vier!!
> Ein Angler aus Deutschland, ohne irgendetwas falsch gemacht zu haben wird monatelang in erbärmlichen Zuständen festgehalten!!!!!#q
> edit by Hummer
> Wir sollen diese Ecken weiträumig meiden, es gibt auch
> ...



Wir wollen aber doch in diesem Thread hier bitte keinen politischen Rundumschlag führen, oder? #d


----------



## Acipenser (16. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Also es ist eine Frechheit hoch vier!!
> Ein Angler aus Deutschland, ohne irgendetwas falsch gemacht zu haben wird monatelang in erbärmlichen Zuständen festgehalten!!!!!#q
> edit by Hummer
> Wir sollen diese Ecken weiträumig meiden, es gibt auch
> ...



@ BIG WHITE:
Voll daneben der Kommentar:
vulgär
rassistisch
beleidigend

Ich bin wahrlich nicht mit allem einverstanden, was manche Politiker  und so genannte Gutmenschen mitunter abziehen, aber etwas diffenzierter darf man die Sachen schon betrachten. Einmal abgesehen davon, dass einige Themen nicht ins hier Anglerboard gehören. Und was Euer Pfarrer macht, interessiert hier auch nicht.

@Matzinger:
sehr nette und aufbauende Worte, wirklich feinfühlig:
1.) jeder Tag, den Donald Klein nicht im iranischen Knast verbringen muss, ist ein Gewinn
2.) anstelle zu spekulieren, welchen Knacks er abbekommen hat, würde es Dir gut zu Gesicht stehen, wenn Du ihm einfach nur die Daumen drückst, dass er sich schnell von der Strapaze erholt und die gemachten Erfahrungen einfach nur als Erfahrungen abhaken kann, von denen er an langen Winterabenden seinen Enkeln erzählt...
*
Die überwiegende Mehrheit hier freut sich unvoreingenommen, dass er wieder in Freiheit in Deutschland ist und wünscht ihm alles Gute!*


----------



## asgol (17. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern abend, Mitgliederversammlung des SAV Lambsheim.

Keiner hatte daran geglaubt, aber er ist tatsächlich gekommen.

Nicht von Anfang an, sondern etwas später. Er wollte auch nicht lange bleiben, dann waren es mit anschließendem Stammtischgespräch doch gute 2 1/2 Stunden.






Das Wichtigste:
Donald geht es gut. Abgesehen vom großen Gewichtsverlust ist er Topfit. Vor allem geistig hat er keinen Schaden gelitten. Er ist "voll da", macht Witze wie früher und plaudert munter aus dem Nähkästchen. Auch seine Meinung über den Einsatz unserer Regierung hat er inzwischen revidiert, da er entsprechend unterrichtet wurde. Die ganzen Negativerfahrungen in den Stern-Tagebüchern resultieren daraus, dass der Pfarrer im Sommer 9 oder 10 Wochen in Deutschland war und er in dieser Zeit keine richtige Betreuung hatte und auf Vieles verzichten musste. In dieser Zeit trat auch der größte Gewichtsverlust auf.
Insgesamt verarbeitet er die ganze Geschichte sehr offensiv. Ich denke man wird in den nächsten Wochen noch einiges aus den Medien erfahren.
Momentan steht er natürlich sehr unter Druck. Presse, Fernseh- und Fototermine sind an der Tagesordnung. 

*Im Namen von Donald Klein und seiner Familie soll ich an dieser Stelle herzliche Grüße ausrichten.*
*Er bedankt sich bei allen, die in irgendeiner Form für ihn gekämpft und zu seiner Freilassung beigetragen haben.*
*Er weiß, dass sich sehr viele Menschen für ihn stark gemacht und eingesetzt haben. Er weiß auch, dass er sich nicht bei jedem persönlich bedanken kann und dass er sicherlich den Einen oder Anderen vergessen wird. Das passiert aber nicht absichtlich sondern man soll es ihm verzeihen.*

Er ist überglücklich wieder bei seiner Familie zu sein und versucht mit großen Schritten ins richtige Leben zurückzufinden.
Er ist froh, dass es vorbei ist, und hat erst daran geglaubt, als ihm der Steward in der Lufthansa-Maschine mitgeteilt hat, dass sie das Iranische Hoheitsgebiet verlassen haben.

Viele Grüße aus Lambsheim


----------



## Sailfisch (17. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Besten Dank für diesen Bericht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*



			
				Acipenser schrieb:
			
		

> @ BIG WHITE:
> Voll daneben der Kommentar:
> vulgär
> rassistisch
> beleidigend


Milde ausgedrückt..............

@asgol:
Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## Kleines Fischlein (18. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Schöner Bericht und Tolle Nachrichten, somit kann ich sämtliche Links aus meine HP nehmen. Danke#6


----------



## rob (19. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

@asgol!
danke für den bericht!
@ big white: peinlich!
lg rob


----------



## NorbertF (19. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Also es ist eine Frechheit hoch vier!!
> Ein Angler aus Deutschland, ohne irgendetwas falsch gemacht zu haben wird monatelang in erbärmlichen Zuständen festgehalten!!!!!#q
> edit by Hummer
> 
> ...



Bissl krass ausgedrückt, aber leider ganz schön nah an der Wahrheit.


----------



## asgol (30. März 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem sich die Wogen auch hier in Lambsheim langsam wieder glätten und Ruhe einkehrt
habe ich die letzten Pressemeldungen zusammengefasst und auf unserer Vereinsseite veröffentlicht.

www.sav-lambsheim.de
Donald-Klein-Seite​ 
Die Links zum Stern sind im Moment noch aktiv,
die Berichte der Rheinpfalz sind als pdf-Files auf unserer Page hinterlegt.
Interessant ist vor allem der letzte Artikel über die Pressekonferenz bei uns im Rathaus.
Noch interessanter ist der 4-seitige Bericht im Stern (Zeitschrift) am 22.03.2007, 
wo auch sehr viel privates von Donald zu erfahren ist.
Leider haben wir auch einen unschönen Brief und Anruf erhalten.
Darin wurde nicht nur Donald, sondern alle Angler beleidigt. 
Ich werde den Brief weiterleiten, vielleicht können wir öffentlich darüber diskutieren.

Soweit,
mit vielen Grüßen aus Lambsheim


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Ob Donald uns nach allem wohl bald Hallo sagt!? #h

@asgol

"Leider haben wir auch einen unschönen Brief und Anruf erhalten.
Darin wurde nicht nur Donald, sondern alle Angler beleidigt. 
Ich werde den Brief weiterleiten, vielleicht können wir öffentlich darüber diskutieren."


----------



## Acipenser (8. April 2007)

*AW: Donald Klein ist frei!*

Donald rief mich kürzlich an und hat sich für die Unterstützung bedankt. Ich kannte ihn zwar vorher nicht, sodass ich keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit habe, aber mein Eindruck war, dass es schon wieder werden wird mit ihm. Da waren weder Zorn, noch Verbitterung zu erkennen, Dinge, die einem sonst lange nachhängen.

 Gebt ihm Zeit, er muss natürlich zuerst einmal sich wieder an den normalen Tagesablauf gewöhnen, die Medien werden auch noch etwas Aufmerksamkeit fordern, alles muss aufgearbeitet und verarbeitet werden. 

 Donald wird sich auch hier im Board noch melden, aber habt auch Verständnis für seine Situation.

 Ich wünsche allen noch schöne Ostern.


----------

